# FB 7490 Game Traffic priorisieren, oder neuer Router mit besseren QoS Einstellungen?



## Roboterblut (5. März 2019)

Moin,

ich habe folgendes "Problem". Setup ist eine Fritzbox 7490, daran hängen zwei Switche (einer pro Stockwerk). An Switch 1 hängen mein Gaming Desktop und der Rechner von meiner Frau, am anderen mein Rennsimulator und der Multimedia PC.

Wenn ich nun an meinem Desktop oder an meinem Rennsimulator zocke und meine Frau am Amazon Prime Seriensuchten ist hab ich im Minutentakt immer wieder kurze Pingspikes. Laufen keine Serien auf dem Multimedia PC oder dem Dektop von meiner Frau habe ich in BF5 z.b. nen 12er Ping, läuft an einem anderen PC noch Prime springt das regelmäßig auf ca. 45-50 hoch. In BF ist das noch alles halb so wild, am Rennsimulator mit iRacing ist das aber kritischer, vorallem weil hier die Sprünge größer sind. Wer sich mit iRacing und seinem Netcode bzw. seinen Eigenheiten was Pingschwankungen angeht etwas auskennt weiß was das für Probleme auslösen kann.

Bandbreite ist eigentlich genug vorhanden (VDSL von der Telekom mit 100 Down / 40 UP, was auch annähernd so ankommt). Ich vermute das Prime so arbeitet das es immer wieder kurzzeitig mit voller Downloadbandbreite puffert und dann wieder pause macht. Laufen bei meiner Frau Youtube Videos ist mir das Problem noch nicht so stark aufgefallen.

Nun suche ich nach einer Möglichkeit entweder meine Fritzbox 7490 so zu konfigurieren das meine beiden Rechner (Gaming Desktop und Rennsimulator) IMMER vorrangig behandelt werden und so die Pingschwankungen reduziert werden oder noch besser ganz verschwinden ODER wenn das mit der FB7490 nicht möglich sein sollte wäre ich auch dazu bereit in einen neuen Router zu investieren der mir die entsprechenden Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten gibt. Mit den Drei Priorisierungen in der FB hab ich schonmal rumgespielt, allerdings mit wenig erfolg. Das Problem lies sich nicht beheben. Ich habe meine beiden Rechner in die höchste Prio gepackt, hätte ich die anderen Systeme in weiter unten liegende Kategorien packen müssen?

Von den Featuers gefallen würde mir zum Beispiel der Asus RT-AC86U, speziell das Adaptive QoS scheint der richtige Ansatz für meine Herausforderung zu sein. Allerdings werde ich hierfür wohl noch ein externes Modem und eine Dect-Basis für meine Telefone brauchen, wobei ich hierfür vermutlich die Fritzbox weiter nehmen könnte. Welche Modems wären empfehlenswert für meinen VDSL100 Anschluss von der Telekom? Oder welcher Router mit integriertem Modem wäre für mein Vorhaben eventuell noch besser geeignet?


----------



## Olstyle (5. März 2019)

Telefon und Modem kann die FB ja weiter machen. Nur das Routing geht dann an das Neugerät(welches auch immer, da kenne ich mich nicht sonderlich aus).


----------



## Shimboku2 (5. März 2019)

Vielleicht hilft die Anleitung von AVM weiter.

Internetzugang fuer wichtige Netzwerkgeraete und -anwendungen priorisieren | FRITZ!Box 7590 | AVM Deutschland


----------



## Jeretxxo (5. März 2019)

Hast du es mal mit einer anderen Herangehensweise probiert, zum Beispiel die Bandbreite von dem Rechner auf dem Amazon Prime geschaut wird ein wenig zu begrenzen (20 Mbit/s im Down- und 1 Mbit/s Upstream sollten ja dicke reichen) und geschaut ob das vielleicht schon Abhilfe schafft oder ist das überhaupt keine Option?


----------



## Roboterblut (5. März 2019)

@Jeretxxo

Wäre im Prinzip auch eine Option, kann ich das mit der Fritzbox 7490 anstellen?

@Shimboku

Auf Anwendungsebene hab ichs noch nicht versucht, nur auf Geräteebene. Wäre vielleicht noch eine Option

@Olstyle
Soweit ich weiß ist die "Modemfunktion" bei den Fritzboxen seit einer gewissen Firmwareversion rausgeflogen...


----------



## Olstyle (5. März 2019)

Roboterblut schrieb:


> @Olstyle
> Soweit ich weiß ist die "Modemfunktion" bei den Fritzboxen seit einer gewissen Firmwareversion rausgeflogen...


WLAN aus geht ja trotzdem. Hast dann nur ein weiteres Subnetz dazwischen. Solang kein Server betrieben wird ist das aber vollkommen egal.


----------



## Roboterblut (5. März 2019)

Dann müsste also im Nachgeschalteten Router die Möglichkeit vorhanden sein, die Internetverbindung über einen der LAN Ports zu beziehen, sprich es muss ein Gateway eintragbar sein. Oder geht das mit JEDEM Router?

Am liebsten wäre mir ja nach wie vor ein Router mit integriertem Modem und vernünftigen Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten für QoS bei dem ich sagen kann alles was meine beiden Rechner machen hat vorfahrt und was sonst noch so anfällt kommt eben danach...


----------



## Olstyle (5. März 2019)

Ein Router der kein eigenes Modem hat bekommt das Eingangssignal immer auf einem stinknormalen Ethernet Port  .
Und deutsches V/ADSL ist halt ein sehr lokaler Standard, deswegen kann AVM sich da als fast Alleinversorger so herausheben mit den integrierten Modems.


----------



## Roboterblut (5. März 2019)

O.K. wofür ist dann der Extra WAN Port an den Routern von ASUS? Der RT-AC86U auf den ich mich Mittlerweile eingeschossen habe hat kein integriertes Modem, aber zusätzlich zu den 4 LAN Ports noch einen WAN Port?

https://www.asus.com/de/Gaming-Networking/RT-AC86U/


----------



## Olstyle (5. März 2019)

Das ist der Eingang. WAN ist aber kein anderer Standard sondern genau das beschriebene, ein Ethernet-"Eingang"
W=wide, L=Local. Ob der W aus Sicht des darübergeordneten ein L ist spielt keine Rolle.


----------



## micha30111 (8. März 2019)

WAN - Wide Area Network = Internet / LAN - Local Area Network = kabelgebundenes lokales Netzwerk/ WLAN - Wireless Local Area - - drahtloses lokales Netzwerk... Usw

Gesendet von meinem CLT-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------

